# My hubby brought home a pet snake. :)



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

My hubby surprised me with a new snake. 

It's cute, but I'm not sure what to feed it. LOL. 

I've named it Giggles, because I giggled when I saw it. ;D


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, that's a beautiful snake! Unfortunately, you will have to feed her rodents..
 ... I dont know an alternative? Maybe someone knows a very humane way to do this... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm sorry. I think I messed up. 

I figured when people saw the "LOL" after "not sure what to feed it"..... They would know it's a rubber snake. I also thought the string attached to it's neck would have given it away as well. The picture of my new pet snake was suppose to be cute/funny, but maybe it wasn't. Sorry about that.

My hubby was trying to play a trick on me when he gave me my "new pet". When I opened the box he expected me to be startled. Maybe he even expected me to scream...... 

Instead I started giggling. So, I named my new pet Giggles. He's a rubber snake, but I really like him. Still not sure what to feed him. I was thinking along the lines of..... rubber bands?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I knew it was a fake snake. I just didn't reply cause I was trying to think of a good pun. I obviously wasn't able to think of one 

How about these for food. (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=15383386&lmdn=Cat&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No)


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm glad someone knew it was fake. I'd hate to think that people thought that I thought feeding a snake was funny.  

Those colorful mice just might work. Then I can make some colorful fake poo out of fleece. Then on April 1st..... My hubby can clean up after our new pet. LOL. 

Yep,
My hubby is going to have a fun April Fool's Day.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Now that would make a fun April Fool's day. Sounds better then what mine's going to be (State tests..."yeah")

I'm curious, did he just get it for no reason or was it for an occasion?


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

He got it from one if his customers. Apparently it fooled him for a second. He thought I'd be fooled as well. 

I hope you do well on your tests. I know you will.  You'll probably find them more boring than challenging. Unfortunately it's just one of those things you have to do.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm normally the first one in my room to get done with them. Not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing but I normally get the equivalent of a B to A on them, so I assume it's a good thing.

At least this year it is timed so I'm not stuck in a room forever.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

That's actually a very good thing. You should see if they allow you to bring a book to read, so you don't get too bored.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I thought it was but didn't want to sound silly if it was real! Haha, I'd cry if my boyfriend did that to me, I'm pretty scared of snakes and spiders but still pretty funny I must admit 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm glad you thought knew it was fake too. 

I'm sure if I had been afraid of snakes, I probably would have been very mean to the hubby. LOL. We both have a bit of a twisted sense of humor, so it was funny.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I got to thinking, if this was a real snake it would be a Mexican Black king (http://www.kingsnake.com/king/getula/nigritus.html)  Which is actually a pretty cool species of snake, if they get frighten they start ragging their tail like a King cobra/rattle snake. Pretty neat to see.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Kaliloca said:


> I'm glad you thought knew it was fake too.
> 
> I'm sure if I had been afraid of snakes, I probably would have been very mean to the hubby. LOL. We both have a bit of a twisted sense of humor, so it was funny.


Hahah I do also tbh, as long as your found it funny anyway  it did make me giggle, 
Yeah would scare me so much but I wouldn't put it past my boyfriend I'm terrified of clowns no idea why but I am, anyway he put a picture of the clown off IT on my phone back ground and when I was in bed in the dark I saw the picture and threw my phone, now I think about it, it was funny but at the time it wasn't haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

